

How we hacked the hotel industry to save $200+ per night - rdgiii
http://blog.localfu.com/post/105466825757/how-we-hacked-the-hotel-industry

======
gamblor956
This is not a hack. It's a thing non-tech people have been doing for quite
some time. Indeed, you can simply _call_ the hotel and ask them if they have
any discounts (including event-related discounts) during the period of your
stay, and they'll gladly tell you if it means they get your business.

It's always jarring to read something that techies call a "hack" which is
something that non-techies consider common sense. What is localfu going to
"discover" next? That you can ask the concierge desk to book reservations at
popular restaurants?

------
cr3ative
Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't those Google Forms? I don't think I'd
trust my credit card information to one if it's reminding me not to enter my
password in one!

This "hack" appears to just be abusing a conference organiser's pre-arranged
rate for hotels near the area. I'm assuming the Google Form submits your
information to the conference organiser, not to the hotel. They should (but
apparently aren't) cross-reference the attendance list before passing the
approved reservation to the hotel.

~~~
ceejayoz
Yep, that looks like Google Forms. GAH!

